# question about hooking up my comp to tv



## spitfire1129 (Aug 25, 2006)

hey guys.
i have a computer with geforce 7600GS vid card. and i bought AOC 32 inch 720P tv. I want to hook it up to my TV so that i can watch movies and such. Would a HDMI to DVI cable be enough? or would i also need something for sound??


----------



## Clockwork (Aug 25, 2006)

you would need something for sound unless you are planning on playing the sound form your computer.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

They make a 3.5mm to RCA audio cable "red" "white". you could run into your T.V or receiver.


----------



## spitfire1129 (Aug 25, 2006)

how do u hook up the 3.5 mm with red and white? is it thru the back where it has audio port? or thru the s-video (the black hole)?


----------



## seriously (May 14, 2007)

nonamedsomebody was talking about a cable with 3.5mm plug at one end and 2 rca connectors (a black coloured one and a red one) at the other end. 

you plug the 3.5mm into the audio-out of your pc sound card, and the black and red rca connectors to the audi-L and audio-R inputs of your tv.


----------



## spitfire1129 (Aug 25, 2006)

what is that cable called? does that go into the green port in the back of the computer?
would i need like a audio decoder of some sort from Nvidia website?


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...audio&lp=4&type=product&cp=1&id=1155070007315 this is what it looks like. You don't need anything special it just plugs into the green port as you stated.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

My guess is that this is not going to work. Here's why: when you plug in a HDMI cable, the TV is going to assume that there's audio along with the video. So it will only send the HDMI audio to its speakers (of which of course there is none as DVI carries only video.) Plus, it appears that the red/white audio jacks on the TV are married to the yellow or S-video inputs only.

I could be wrong (its been know to happen every now and then... :grin: ) so give it a try.

When it doesn't work, you're best bet is to use an external stereo system for sound. You'd hook the red/white plugs from the computer to one of the inputs. Alternatively, you can use your computer speakers but either way, you might have sync issues.

Good luck.


----------



## Clockwork (Aug 25, 2006)

If yustr is right, you also might try getting a cable that converts dvi + 3.5 to hdmi. i don't know if they exist, and it might not because the 2 audio signals might not be compliant.
Just a suggestion.

btw yustr. great name. Rusty is by far the best name to have!


----------

